# RB25DET Startup Video



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

Here is the video of my first startup. I know that there is no intercooler in the video. Trust me, I didn't run it like that. Now I have a front mount and new intake manifold. The car is in the body shop now. I will post new videos as soon as I get it back. Wassup to NIGHT and Mack. Like NIGHT said before, there is no comparison between RB and SR power. Both are good, but RB is WAY BETTER! Hope you like the video, you will need Quicktime 6 to view it.


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

Awesome. Nice front end conversion to the S13. All in one very nice package. Keep us posted about it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

I was thinkin' bout doing it... how much boost are you running and 1/4 miles times? Any dynos? Problem with it is parts. SR parts are more readily availble. Well hopefully that'll change as soon as I figure out my mind. Nice ride.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

mmdb said:


> *I was thinkin' bout doing it... how much boost are you running and 1/4 miles times? Any dynos? Problem with it is parts. SR parts are more readily availble. Well hopefully that'll change as soon as I figure out my mind. Nice ride. *


that is chaging rapidly. more rb swaps are becoming reality. I may seem like a Rb nut rider but to me it provides the best bang for the buck. Bsides, you can get parts from japan in less than a week. Sure it will cost more, but ti pays to be patient


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

ay man nice ride, u should try to hit up the quarter and post ur time slips....by the way, where did u get that motor...thanx


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2003)

all together how much did ur swap cost?.. i was gonna get an sr but after reading nights post about the rb swaps i changed my mind pretty quick.. but anyways, im just wonderin how much all of it was, moneys not a problem for me.. or it wont be shortly anyways.. im moving to colorado wednesday for a job, so if anyone knows of any good shops from denver to steamboat springs let me know


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

don\'t expect a reply from him as u can see he has 4 post and this thread dates back in 3-22

i dl-ed the video not very impressive IMO


----------



## CCRICERKT1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Accelerated Concepts said:


> *Here is the video of my first startup. I know that there is no intercooler in the video. Trust me, I didn't run it like that. Now I have a front mount and new intake manifold. The car is in the body shop now. I will post new videos as soon as I get it back. Wassup to NIGHT and Mack. Like NIGHT said before, there is no comparison between RB and SR power. Both are good, but RB is WAY BETTER! Hope you like the video, you will need Quicktime 6 to view it. *


hey ben its ryan i was in fwb a while back then got orders to japan.. thats a nice motor swap i might have to try to get a look at it when i get back to fwb. 

late ryan


----------

